# 12/6 Fort Pickens



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

I figured I'd try the surf fishing at Fort Pickens ahead of the front. I tried going over the weekend but the surf was way too rough and the water dirty.
The winds were out of the south and calmer but the surf was still pretty rough and sloppy. Managed a 26" Redfish, 1- 12" Pompano and a 30" Drum. Kept the Redfish and Pompano, released the Drum.
All caught on salted, peeled shrimp.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Great looking red!! Love all the spots!!*


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

pretty red!! sure sounds like fun...i cant wait to be back after finals are over!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice fish jollymon! !!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice, were you down by the jetties?


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

nathan70 said:


> Nice, were you down by the jetties?



No. Second parking lot.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jollymon hoping to book a trip with u next time the family visits


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I guess the pompano should have given the location away.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

New to this area and trying to figure out where everything is. Second parking lot - is that the second area you come to after passing the guard station where you are allowed to park or is it something further down by the fort?

I have caught good fish near chicken bone and at the parking area just before chicken bone but have had no luck past the guard station thus far. Am I missing something?

Sorry to bug you but have yet to land a keeper pomp and getting desperate! lol


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Osborne,
It is the second parking lot on the left after you go through the gate. Close to the Fort.
I like it there because less people, due to having to pay to get in.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Jolly Mon - I take it all fish caught in first gut closest to the beach? I fished that exact location yesterday afternoon and caught a monster black drum but that was the only bite. Really trying for our first Pomp before they move out of the area.


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea, all caught in front of the first bar. I use a 7' rod and wade out a bit to get it close to the waves.
I was there today and only caught 2 huge Drum. Right after I got there the surf got sloppy and the water got dirty. The guy next to me caught several Pompano, Whiting, Blues and Redfish most were caught before I got there.


----------

